# My Poor Truck



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, 
The first time Reverie saw my truck, I think he said something to the effect he was in love with it. So was the guy at the camper dealership, the other day when he drove it. So was I.........that's why I bought it. However, my poor wittle truck














had an accident.







I was driving along, tending to my own business, when a rural mail carrier stopped in the MIDDLE of the road, the person behind them stopped, and neither of them had tail/brake lights one, to my recollection. I was only going 35 MPH, but the road was very slick, and BAM







my front end ate 1/2 of an older model Honda's trunk.......







My poor wittle truck.........it's sick........







It's got a busted radiator, busted cooler, busted a/c, busted radiator support, busted front grill, hood, and both fenders went way back over the tires. My trucks in the truck hospital at Canton, GA, if anyone wants to send contributions (I have a $1,000 deductible







as I haven't had a wreck in 12 yrs.). My OB's at "Plum Nelly's Campground" at Ellijay, GA. The people there were very nice, giving me reduced rates on it sitting there, still hooked up, as the Toyota Camry rental car just will NOT say "I think I can, I think I can" enough to bring it home.








I took everybody's advice and went camping when I got the OB out of the shop..........now my TRUCK'S sick, though.........maybe they just don't like each other.







Kinda like a bad marriage, ya know....








Luckily, no one was hurt, and I wasn't towing the camper. I think the added weight would have probably resulted in major injuries to the people in the Honda.
Darlene


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Darlene,

Sorry to read about your truck but glad that no one was hurt. Will the campground unhook your TT and move it to a parking area so you are not spending money on an unused site? Other option is use the excuse to spend time at the campground.

Jared


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Sorry to read about your truck but glad that no one was hurt. Will the campground unhook your TT and move it to a parking area so you are not spending money on an unused site? Other option is use the excuse to spend time at the campground.
> 
> Jared


I wanted to leave it hooked up, Jared, as it's COLD in them thar hills!! I left a small portable heater on very low and left the lower cabinets open in the bathroom and kitchen. Also made sure all the pipes were emptied of water.
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh Darlene!
That's terrible news







Are you okay? Was anyone hurt besides your precious wittle truck??
Has anyone determined that it was hopefully not your fault because they were stopped without lights or hazzards? Was the weather bad at the time causing poor visibility?
Please keep us posted on its recovery process...

Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Darlene, so sorry to hear that your beloved truck is sick...but at least its all repairable and no humans were hurt. Make the best of it - - - go camping!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

1st things first....Glad you and everyone else were fine.

Now, I'm sad for you and that nice 2500 ram







......They can always replace radiators and fenders though


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Now that's a bummer of a way to start the new year Darlene.







Hopefully that means you've got all the bad stuff for the year out of the way already.







Thank goodness nobody was hurt though. Although your baby is "sick", it can be fixed. Be sure the body shop checks the frame over carefully when they do the repairs - you won't want any problems there for pulling your OB.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ernie, and all. 
Yes, I'm MOST thankful that everyone was hurt. Actually, I'm not upset about the truck. I probably WON'T be until I get my next insurance statement.















I'm the type that material things can be replaced or done without, but lives can't be. I'll never forget when my oldest son went down a 20' embankment trying to pass a semi on a downhill grade, and the semi picked up speed and someone started coming from the opposite direction, causing him to have to hit the ditch. I almost punched out a cop trying to get to Michael, even though they had told me he was alright. He waited and waited, and finally asked me when I was going to yell at him for wrecking the truck. I told him I wasn't, that as long as he was okay, that's all that mattered. He could hardly believe me, but that's the way I am. 
I didn't get ticketed, although they said it was my fault (rear-ending someone always makes it your fault, it seems, and the "locals" weren't asked about their equipment being operable, proper signaling, etc. The MAILMAN just drove on off!! Me? I didn't see any reason to make a stink about it, as I couldn't prove it (their word against mine), and the main thing was nobody was hurt, in my opinion.
Skippershe, it was raining and they didn't have on brake lights or anything, and the road was incredibly slick.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

So very sorry to hear of your mishap. I am glad that no one was hurt though. The truck is going to be on the mend, and all will be well again.

I guess too, that the rental car will not even begin to think it can. If it did think that, I would think it had Illusions of Grandeur.

May the rest of your year be better.

Rita


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, BTW, this happened at the end of LAST year, 12/30/06........my NEW YEAR is gonna be fine!! It's off to a great start!!







Had a wonderful, smooth, uneventful drive home, and little bit did not distract me in the least (that is part of the reason the accident happened, to be honest). We have new car rules......you shut your mouth and read a book, play a game or just listen to the radio!!!







He read a whole Hardy Boys book on the way home, and only attempted to start conversation 3 times in the car, to which I promptly replied, "What are the new car rules?" to which HE replied, "read my book and be quiet!"








Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Darlene,

Glad you are unscathed! That's a tough truck and it can be fixed. I'm sure the truck and trailer are just a fine match and will serve you well in the years ahead. I would tell you to keep your chin up but you always have your chin up and your fists too!

Mike C


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> but you always have your chin up and your fists too!
> 
> Mike C


Dang, Mike..........
I guess my reputation is pretty well-known, huh?








Darlene


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Darlene, sorry to hear about your truck, that sucks!

The main thing is no one was hurt, the rest is just twisted metal and fixable I'm sure.
Glad to hear your OK.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!! Darlene
Real sorry to hear about the accident
Just glad everyone is ok

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Darlene







Very happy to hear no seriuos injuries & that Jimmy wasn't with you. 
Do you live close to any fellow OBr's that could maybe go & bring your OB home or even a neighbor w/ a truck?







Just a thought. I do like Wolfie's suggestion .............GO Camping









Keep us posted,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Sorry to hear this Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Tami.....
Jimmy WAS with me........he was a contributing factor in the accident, you might say. The OB's safe, and gotta go back up there to pick up my truck, anyway. Had to come home because Jimmy's in school.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like you are taking this whiole problem in stride. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to here about the truck. Hope Its back to new soon.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am sure glad nobody was hurt.

Maybe you can talk your insurance company in buying an 07 truck









Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry about the truck being injured, but at least no one else was.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Sorry to hear this Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Tami.....
Jimmy WAS with me........he was a contributing factor in the accident, you might say. The OB's safe, and gotta go back up there to pick up my truck, anyway. Had to come home because Jimmy's in school.
Darlene









[/quote]

Oh Darlene,








I'm sorry I wasn't aware he was in the truck w/ you. He must have been pretty shaken up. 
I was hit from behind twice when stopped to exit off of a highway & I was thanking God that John Luke was not with me. I believe he would have gotten hurt, a whiplash injury for sure if nothing else.

Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Darlene...I am so sorry to hear this! Thank goodness you, Jimmy and the others are fine!!!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Glad to hear that no one was hurt. But hated to hear about your "Baby" getting hurt. I feel the same about my truck so I know how you feel. But that is why we pay for insurance. Hope you get it back soon.

Scott


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you rearended a car. Glad you didn't hurt someone. The truck can be fixed ...........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any update on the status of the repairs?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any update on the status of the repairs?


Sorry, Jim!!
I've been negligent in my duties to keep you guys informed!







They are actively working on it - got it broken down, all the new parts are delivered to the shop and they have actually began work on it. They put it up on "priority" because they assumed that I was going to stay up there waiting on it. WRONG!! Little bit has to go to school, etc. I'm certainly gonna let them work their little hearts out, you can count on that!!







I was very impressed with the way they do business, and have my eye on a Toyota Camry or Highlander. They guaranteed they would beat any price I could find. May give them a run for their money!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> They guaranteed they would beat any price I could find. May give them a run for their money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love a challenge like that.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I was very impressed with the way they do business, and have my eye on a Toyota Camry or Highlander. They guaranteed they would beat any price I could find. May give them a run for their money!








Darlene








[/quote]

You'll need a hensley for sure if you pull that sydney with a camry









Glad the perairs are going well.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Got another update on my truck. Everything will be ready to go by the end of next week. Considering the amount of damage, the rainy weather (humidity), I think that's pretty good!!







Also means I'll be spending next weekend in N GA, again!!








Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that the truck is on the mend, and you ahve an expected date of return.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Got another update on my truck. Everything will be ready to go by the end of next week. Considering the amount of damage, the rainy weather (humidity), I think that's pretty good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats...only thing better then a new TV...is a repaired TV.

Enjoy the trip away from home.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now, they're saying the middle of NEXT week!! I may drive up and spend the long weekend (MLK holiday Monday), anyway. Told them I can only pick it up at end of week, unless they're finished Monday, which I'm hoping for!!







They weren't gonna put Mopar a/c back on it, but they are now.....OUCH! my pocketbook!!















Darlene


----------

